# Bread board and serving tray



## Gixxerjoe04 (Aug 30, 2015)

Procrastinating like I always do, plus not having a ts for a couple weeks, finally getting some work done for a show in 3 weeks. Made my first board with curved inlay, kind of difficult and took a little while to get it all together but came out good which was surprising haha, glue up is a major pain. Finished a live edge serving tray as well. Got a lot more boards with oil on them but had to take pics of the inlay one.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Aug 30, 2015)

That is super cool Joe! I need to try doing an inlay board at some point. Tony


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 30, 2015)

Way to go Joe. Those are classy.


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 30, 2015)

Nice stuff! Hard to get a tight joint in that curved inlay, aint it?


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Aug 30, 2015)

I was really surprised how well it came out, figured there were gonna be gaps need filling. I got a variety pack of veneer to use, lot easier to bend in there that's for sure.


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 30, 2015)

First one is very creative -- really like the inlay. Second one is nice, also! Chuck


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 30, 2015)

Both of em are unique. Nice work on the inlay !


----------



## TimR (Aug 31, 2015)

Very nice work!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 31, 2015)

Those are fantastic - but the first one is really outstanding. Nice job


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 31, 2015)

Those are very nice looking. Nice job on the inlay....


----------

